# oak barrel and bung



## JeffZ (Apr 17, 2017)

After 4 months in a carboy, i just transferred an Amarone into a 5 gallon oak barrel - which has the small bung opening. 
Is the there something else i should use besides the wood plug -to prevent the plug from being blown out, if there's more fermentation.

Is there a special airlock meant for barrels? Or stick with the wood plug?
Thanks.


----------



## AZMDTed (Apr 17, 2017)

I would toss the oak bung into the nearest fireplace. I use silicone solid bungs on my barrels and they're great. I don't know if they make vented silicone bungs in barrel sizes, but they might. They would be my first choice if I were concerned about more fermentation while in a barrel. Or you can get rubber bungs with the traditional hole for an airlock in barrel size. My first choice is a silicone bung though, I trust that seal.


----------



## NorCal (Apr 17, 2017)

What Ted said.


----------



## Enologo (Apr 17, 2017)

I use a vented silicone in my barrel.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 17, 2017)

I second the vented silicone bung, I use them on all of my barrels as well as on my wines being stored in carboys after fermentation.


----------



## JeffZ (Apr 19, 2017)

*last question*

i found a rubber stopper that fits the barrel opening, and i put an airlock with water in the opening.

is that also ok? or just stick with silicone as suggested? thanks.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 19, 2017)

JeffZ said:


> i found a rubber stopper that fits the barrel opening, and i put an airlock with water in the opening.
> 
> is that also ok? or just stick with silicone as suggested? thanks.



That works as well. Two of mine have 8 1/2 stoppers with airlocks. The third has a solid rubber stopper.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 2, 2017)

For those of you in the DC area, I just stumbled on the site. They are in Ashburn, VA. The prices are the best I have ever seen.
https://www.staveandbarrel.com/


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 2, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> For those of you in the DC area, I just stumbled on the site. They are in Ashburn, VA. The prices are the best I have ever seen.
> https://www.staveandbarrel.com/



Nice! I wish they had 23 or 30L though. 20 is too small and 40 is too big.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 2, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Nice! I wish they had 23 or 30L though. 20 is too small and 40 is too big.



I looked at the gallons. Your right, the gallon/liter conversion is not correct. I wonder which is the correct volume and look at the 40 and 50 liter. They have the same number of gallons. Pretty good prices though.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 2, 2017)

I was seriously considering the 40 liter for my fall Norton. I'll probably use my 6.5 for the Tannat.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 2, 2017)

I just spoke to the guy. They have 20, 30 and 40 liter. I explained the gallon/liter issue. He is going to call his rep and find out what the actual volume is. And shipping is $35.00 whether you buy 1 or 10 barrels.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 2, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> And shipping is $35.00 whether you buy 1 or 10 barrels.



Wow, sweet! 

Is this Hungarian oak?


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 2, 2017)

European is all it says


----------



## Landwaster (Aug 2, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> For those of you in the DC area, I just stumbled on the site. They are in Ashburn, VA. The prices are the best I have ever seen.
> https://www.staveandbarrel.com/



Very interesting...I wonder why they have this disclaimer though:

"While 99% of our barrels are still watertight, we don't recommend or certify their use for any potable liquids."

Because they might not be watertight, or because they're not storing them for use, and might be contaminated? I'll have to give them a call and report back...


----------



## balatonwine (Aug 3, 2017)

Landwaster said:


> "While 99% of our barrels are still watertight, we don't recommend or certify their use for any potable liquids."



I would take that as being they mostly supplying the decorative barrel market. From their about page:

"....create heirloom masterpieces to add to your decór"


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 3, 2017)

Landwaster said:


> Very interesting...I wonder why they have this disclaimer though:
> 
> "While 99% of our barrels are still watertight, we don't recommend or certify their use for any potable liquids."
> 
> Because they might not be watertight, or because they're not storing them for use, and might be contaminated? I'll have to give them a call and report back...



Note that that disclaimer applies to their *used* barrels. They do not make that disclaimer to their new barrels, AFAIK.


----------

